# Επέστρεφε



## nickel (Oct 1, 2009)

Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με,
αγαπημένη αίσθησις επέστρεφε και παίρνε με —
όταν ξυπνά του σώματος η μνήμη,
κ’ επιθυμία παληά ξαναπερνά στο αίμα•
όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται,
κ’ αισθάνονται τα χέρια σαν ν’ αγγίζουν πάλι.

Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με την νύχτα,
όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται....

Κωνσταντίνος Π. Καβάφης (1912) ​
Σε ένα φόρουμ, στον τίτλο ενός νήματος, η αντιγραμματική παραίνεση του ποιητή θα μπορούσε, χωρίς τις ερωτικές συμπαραδηλώσεις της, να είναι παραίνεση σε μέλη, κάποτε τακτικά, που τα γυρίσματα της ζωής και οι άλλες τους προτεραιότητες τα έχουν πια απομακρύνει από το φόρουμ. Ο ενεστώτας είναι, μάλιστα, πιο ταιριαστός: όχι ένα απόλυτο και απολυταρχικό (και αντιγραμματικό) «Επέστρεψε», αλλά ένα πιο τρυφερό «Επέστρεφε», παναπεί να περνάς πότε πότε, μη χανόμαστε, μας λείπεις.

Όμως, χωρίς να ακυρώνονται τα παραπάνω, το νήμα μού το ενέπνευσε μια παραίνεση λιγότερο ποιητική, ερωτική εκ πρώτης όψεως, σπαστική στη συχνότητά της καθώς ξεπετάγεται στη μέση της οθόνης μου κάθε φορά που επισκέπτομαι κάποιες ιστοσελίδες. Προσπαθούν να με πείσουν να υποστώ το αυθεντικό Love Test και επιμένουν να διαλέξω το φύλο μου (κάτι που έκαναν, πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια, κάποια χρωμοσώματα σε μια περίεργη διεργασία) με την αντιγραμματική προστακτική «Επέλεξε το φύλο σου».





Ήθελα λοιπόν να γράψω κι εγώ κάτι γι’ αυτή την προστακτική, αλλά, εκτός από το pop-up με την καρδούλα που πετάγεται σαν υπηρέτης του Δαρείου και μου λέει «Μέμνησο της προστακτικής», ήρθε και η συζήτηση για τη σαχλή υπόθεση των προγραμμάτων Stage, που οι εικονολάτρες το θέλουν _σταζ_ και οι εικονομάχοι _στέιτζ_, να μας υπενθυμίσει το ρόλο του λάθους στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας.

Σαχλή η υπόθεση με τα σταζ, αλλά καθόλου σαχλή η υπόθεση με τις προστακτικές και τις εσωτερικές αυξήσεις. Οι αντιγραμματικές προστακτικές περιορίζονται σε περιπτώσεις εσωτερικών αυξήσεων. Στις εξωτερικές ανήκει το «Έμπαινε, Γιούτσο!», αλλά υπάρχει κανένας που θα ζητούσε «Έμεινε, σε παρακαλώ» αντί για «Μείνε, σε παρακαλώ»; Όμως η προστακτική «Επέμεινε» δίνει και παίρνει. Και μόνο στον ενικό. Στον πληθυντικό, φεύγει ο τόνος από εκεί, και μαζί και το δίλημμα.

Εκεί λοιπόν που έχουμε αορίστους με εσωτερική αύξηση (_επέστρεψε, επέτρεψε, επέλεξε, επανέλαβε, επέμεινε, παρήγγειλε, ανέλαβε, ανέλυσε, υπέγραψε, αντέγραψε, μετέφερε_ κ.ο.κ.) αλλά και παρατατικούς (_επέστρεφε, απέφευγε_ κ.ο.κ.), παρασύρουν και τις προστακτικές. (Εκεί μας έπιασε ο λογιοτατισμός — δηλαδή, δεν αποκλείω να ακούσω κάποιον να λέει: «Του ανάλυσα την όλη υπόθεση. Ανέλυσέ του τη κι εσύ». :) )

Βεβαίως η προστακτική δεν έχει αύξηση, λέμε «Γράψε εδώ» και «Υπογράψτε εδώ», οπότε, κάντε μας τη χάρη, λένε τα λαθολόγια, και φροντίστε να λέτε και «Υπόγραψε εδώ», όχι «Υπέγραψε εδώ».

Όμως το λάθος έχει την αξία του και τη δυναμική του. Και ειδικότερα σε σχέση με την προστακτική αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς το κείμενο του Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη στο μπλογκ του (κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε στον κυριακάτικο Πολίτη της 14ης Δεκεμβρίου 2008). Εκεί βλέπει κανείς και την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος.

Εσείς τι κάνετε για το θέμα; Εγώ δεν λέω «Επίλεξε» (αλλά ούτε «Επέλεξε»), λέω «Διάλεξε», λέω «Γύρνα πίσω» και όχι «Επέστρεψε» ή «Επίστρεψε», αν έγραφα διαλόγους σε μυθιστόρημα θα έβαζα διάφορα αντιγραμματικά «Επέμεινε» και «Ανέλαβε» στο στόμα των ηρώων για να ακούγονται σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, συχνά λέω «Επίτρεψέ μου» για να προκαλέσω ή «Επιτρέψτε μου» για να μην προκαλέσω. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν θα πω το αντιγραμματικό, αλλά και ότι άλλες φορές θα κάνω κάποια πονηριά για να μην πω το γραμματικά σωστό.


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 1, 2009)

Διδάκτωρ Νομικής, τέως Παιδείας, νυν Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών...


----------



## sarant (Oct 1, 2009)

Η αφίσα με το Επέλεξε είναι παλιά ή έχει σταματήσει ο χρόνος εκεί στην Κομοτηνή;


----------



## Tsialas (Oct 1, 2009)

Επειδή είναι πρακτικό να ξεχωρίζει (έστω μορφολογικά) η οριστική από την προστακτική και επειδή ελπίζω πως κάποτε θα μειωθούν οι αμέτρητες εξαιρέσεις των Νέων Ελληνικών, στα γραπτά που περνούν απ' τα χέρια μου εξαλείφονται οι αυξήσεις στην προστακτική, ασχέτως του αισθητικού αποτελέσματος, το οποίο σ' έναν βαθμό είναι και θέμα συνήθειας. Μάλιστα αμφιβάλλω αν θα μου 'βγαινε ακόμη και στον προφορικό λόγο το "επέλεξέ το". Δεν παίρνω και όρκο όμως…


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 1, 2009)

sarant said:


> Η αφίσα με το Επέλεξε είναι παλιά ή έχει σταματήσει ο χρόνος εκεί στην Κομοτηνή;


Δεδομένου του νεαρού της ηλικίας, του προσδιοριστικού _Υποψήφιος_ Βουλευτής, χωρίς άλλους τίτλους, και της ανάγκης να δηλώσεις «τίνος είσ' εσύ» με το αρχικό του πατρώνυμού σου, θα έλεγα ότι είναι του 2000 (34άρης). Όλο το άλμπουμ στο flickr, ανεκτίμητο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2009)

Μνημονικό βοήθημα:
Στην Ελλάδα σήμερα, η προστακτική και οι συνταξιούχοι δεν παίρνουν ποτέ αύξηση...


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 2, 2009)

stazybohorn said:


> Δεδομένου του νεαρού της ηλικίας, του προσδιοριστικού _Υποψήφιος_ Βουλευτής, χωρίς άλλους τίτλους, και της ανάγκης να δηλώσεις «τίνος είσ' εσύ» με το αρχικό του πατρώνυμού σου, θα έλεγα ότι είναι του 2000 (34άρης). Όλο το άλμπουμ στο flickr, ανεκτίμητο.


Μπορεί και νάναι του 96, όμως, τελικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2010)

Μπήκα να χαζέψω στο Αθηνόραμα την ενότητα Τέχνες-Μουσεία, και έπεσα πάνω στη διαφήμιση της Tellas/Wind.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2010)

Φοβούμαι (χωρίς να το ξέρω) ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τα πράγματα μπορεί να είναι πιο σύνθετα. Εννοώ ότι είναι πιθανό να έφτασε σωστό το κείμενο εκεί που έπρεπε να φτάσει και εκεί να άρχισαν να το ξανακοιτάνε καλά καλά:

--Τι είναι τούτο το ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ;
--Σωστά ελληνικά, κύριε προϊστάμενε.
--Αν θέλουμε σωστά ελληνικά, να γράφαμε ΚΟΦ' ΤΗΝ ή ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ.
--Έχετε δίκιο κύριε προϊστάμενε.
--Έχεις δει γραμμένο πουθενά «ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕ»; Όλοι «ΔΙΕΚΟΨΕ» λένε.
--Μα είναι λάθος κύριε προϊστάμενε.
--Και λοιπόν, τι είμαστε εμείς, το Υπουργείο Δια Βίου Μάθησης; Γράφ'το ΔΙΕΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ.
--Μα θα μας την πουν στις γκάφες, στη Λεξιλογία, κύριε προϊστάμενε.
--Σιγά μωρέ, θα μας κάνουν και έξτρα διαφήμιση.

*Υπόμνημα (και disclaimer):* Το λαδί χρώμα χρησιμοποιείται στο φόρουμ για κείμενα φανταστικά, που στερούνται κάθε σοβαρότητας, πειρακτικά, γενικώς για λαδιές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Την επιμέλεια καταχωρήσεων, αφισών κλπ. την κάνουν κειμενογράφοι. Αλλά δεν θα χαρακτήριζα το διέκοψέ την λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Όσον αφορά διαφημίσεις, αυτό το λάθος είναι από τα pet peeves μου. Μαζί με το τελικό -ν όταν λείπει εκεί που δεν πρέπει (πρόσφατα είδα διαφήμιση στο μετρό), και last but not least, μαζί με αυτήν την άμοιρη την προστακτική, π.χ. *_διατηρείστε το περιβάλλον καθαρό_, όπου κάθεσαι και αναρωτιέσαι γιατί, γιατί, γιατί θεωρεί κανείς ότι τα ξέρει όλα και δεν ανοίγει μια ρημάδα σχολική γραμματική.


(κάπου είχε γράψει κάτι ο Νικ-Ελ για αυτό το -είστε, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω, μπας και δε θυμάμαι καλά; )
Edit: Εδώ. Θενκς, Ζαζ :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Την επιμέλεια καταχωρήσεων, αφισών κλπ. την κάνουν κειμενογράφοι. Αλλά δεν θα χαρακτήριζα το διέκοψέ την λάθος.



Τι εννοείς ότι δεν θα το χαρακτήριζες λάθος;
1) Ότι εσύ δεν θα το διόρθωνες αν έπεφτε στα χέρια σου;
2) Ότι αν έπεφτε στα χέρια σου το "διάκοψέ την", θα το άλλαζες σε "διέκοψέ την", σύμφωνα με το σενάριο του Δόκτορα;
3) Ότι ούτε η Γραμματική το θεωρεί λάθος και το αναφέρει ως σωστό μαζί με το "διάκοψέ την";
4) Ότι οι μεταφραστές, κειμενογράφοι, δημοσιογράφοι δεν χρειάζεται να σκοτίζονται για τη Γραμματική, εν ολίγοις "ό,τι κάτσει";

Συγγνώμη, αλλά το τι ΕΙΝΑΙ λάθος είναι δεδομένο, δεν μπορεί να το κάνει σωστό το γεγονός ότι το λένε χιλιάδες άνθρωποι. Άλλο αν πεις, "κι εγώ κάνω αυτό το λάθος", ή "αυτό το λάθος είναι πολύ κοινό", κι άλλο "δεν το θεωρώ λάθος".


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά το τι ΕΙΝΑΙ λάθος είναι δεδομένο, δεν μπορεί να το κάνει σωστό το γεγονός ότι το λένε χιλιάδες άνθρωποι. Άλλο αν πεις, "κι εγώ κάνω αυτό το λάθος", ή "αυτό το λάθος είναι πολύ κοινό", κι άλλο "δεν το θεωρώ λάθος".



Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν συμφωνούν όλοι μαζί σου και είναι και κατά πολύ αμφισβητήσιμο κατά πόσο επιστημονικά το οποιοδήποτε "λάθος" αυτού του τύπου, μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "λάθος". Η γλώσσα προχωράει και αλλάζει. Και ναι, αν ο μισός ελληνόφωνος πληθυσμός λέει "διέκοψέ την" (έμφαση στο προφορικό στοιχείο) και όχι "διάκοψέ την" και γράφει "καταχώρηση" και όχι "καταχώριση", τότε το "διέκοψέ την" και η "καταχώρηση" είναι εξίσου σωστά. Δεν επιλέγουν όλοι να δούνε τη γλώσσα διαχρονικά (αχ, αυτή η ιστορία), ούτε επιλέγουν όλοι να βγάλουν τη μισή γλωσσική κοινότητα λάθος. Η γλώσσα βασίζεται πάνω σε συμβάσεις, οι οποίες με τη σειρά τους αλλάζουν και εξελίσσονται. Ας το δεχτούμε επιτέλους για να μην αναλωνόμαστε αδίκως.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, άλλο η κανονιστική γραμματική και άλλο η επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας. 

Γιατί με το σκεπτικό σου, ας μιλάμε όλοι ό,τι να 'ναι, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, ας γράφουμε τα εθνικά επίθετα με κεφαλαίο όπως στα αγγλικά, τα ρήματα με όμικρον στο τέλος, στο κάτω κάτω μεγάλη μερίδα Ελλήνων έτσι τα γράφει, ας πετάξουμε τις γραμματικές στα σκουπίδια και, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ας αλλάξουμε και επάγγελμα: αφού δεν έχει σημασία το πώς μιλάμε και αν γράφουμε σωστά, τι σημασία έχει και πώς μεταφράζουμε; Ο γιος του καφετζή μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει με το λόουερ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ας το δεχτούμε επιτέλους για να μην αναλωνόμαστε αδίκως.


Δίκιο έχεις. Προτείνω μάλιστα να καταργηθεί και η διδασκαλία της Γραμματικής στα σχολεία ή μάλλον και όλα τα μαθήματα Ελληνικών στα σχολεία, και να απολυθούν πάραυτα και όλοι οι διορθωτές από τους εκδοτικούς οίκους και τις εφημερίδες, αφού τα περισσότερα λάθη που βρίσκουν και διορθώνουν είναι από αυτά τα ασήμαντα. Και όπως λέει η Παλάβρα πιο πάνω, δεν χρειάζεται να διακρίνεται ο επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής από τον γιο του καφετζή, Ελληνικά, πάνω-κάτω, γράφουν και οι δύο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Palavra,

το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν είναι έτσι. Αλλά βαριέμαι να συζητάω ξανά τα ίδια, οπότε θα με συγχωρέσεις αλλά δεν θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση.

@Alexandra: δυστυχώς, δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω, οπότε σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Έχω παρακολουθήσει διάφορες συζητήσεις, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταλάβει το σκεπτικό σου. Σε έχω ξαναρωτήσει πολλές φορές κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά άντε, μια ακόμα δε βλάπτει: Αν ήσουν επιμελητής, θα άφηνες τη λάθος προστακτική έτσι; Γιατί εμείς ως μεταφραστές από αυτήν την άποψη το συζητάμε. Αν ανοίξουμε γλωσσολογική συζήτηση, θα το συζητήσουμε από άλλη.

Ελπίζω ειλικρινά να μην απαντήσεις πάλι «άσε τι θα έκανα, κουράστηκα να το συζητάω, είναι θέμα ερμηνείας», όπως κάνεις συνέχεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο είναι ίσως να συγκεντρώσουμε τους κατά καιρούς αδιέξοδους διαλόγους μας γι' αυτό το θέμα σε ένα νήμα, να το βαφτίσουμε «Νήμα 22» (ή όποιο άλλο νούμερο θέλετε) και, όπως στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο, απλώς να παραπέμπουμε εκεί κάθε φορά που αισθανόμαστε στα δάχτυλά μας τη φαγούρα να ξαναπιάσουμε την ίδια συζήτηση. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Να κάνουμε υποφόρουμ, όπου θα εξοβελίσουμε και τα νήματα για τους πιθήκους, τη θρησκεία και όλα τα σχετικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι αντί να ανοίξουμε το νήμα του εξωτέρου πυρός (μαζί με τα θρησκευτικά, δαρβινικά και άλλα), ίσως το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να ανοίξουμε λίγο τα αυτιά μας απέναντι στην άλλη άποψη. Όταν μιλάω με επαγγελματίες της γλώσσας, θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει ήδη μία κοινή βάση κατανόησης και αντίληψης, η οποία καθιστά τις συνεχείς επαναλήψεις περιττές. Οπότε, μπορούμε να συμφωνούμε ότι γλωσσικά διαφωνούμε. Αλλά από αυτά που λέγονται φαίνεται ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει αυτή η κοινή βάση.

Οπότε ας σας παραπέμψω αρχικά σε κάποιους συνδέσμους και βλέπουμε:

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=20798&postcount=3
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3996
http://anagnosi.blogspot.com/2009/02/590.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/03/1.html

Κι ένα μικρό απόσπασμα του Χάρη (τα bold δικά μου):

_"Για την επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας αποτελεί *κοινό τόπο *ότι η γλώσσα, κάθε γλώσσα, *προχωρεί ενσωματώνοντας τα λάθη της. *Υπάρχουν μάλιστα στην επιστήμη αυτή τάσεις που αρνούνται ακόμη και την έννοια του λάθους και εναντιώνονται στην ιδέα μιας ρυθμιστικής ή κανονιστικής γραμματικής, επιμένοντας πως μια γραμματική οφείλει να καταγράφει τα πάντα, ακόμα και τα «λάθη». Ας μην υπεραπλουστεύουμε όμως κι ας μην τσαλαβουτάμε σε νερά που είναι βαθιά. Το πρόβλημα ούτως ή άλλως είναι *ο χρόνος κατά τον οποίο το λάθος παύει να είναι λάθος.* Και στο μεταξύ, *πόσο επεμβαίνει κανείς *και πώς, αν καταρχήν μπορεί να επέμβει."_

http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/01/10.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε ας σας παραπέμψω αρχικά σε κάποιους συνδέσμους και βλέπουμε:
> 
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=20798&postcount=3
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3996
> ...



Αν βρήκες σ' αυτούς τους συνδέσμους να λέει κάπου ότι η αύξηση στην προστακτική θεωρείται πλέον γραμματικά *σωστή*, δείξ' το μου για να μην ψάχνω. Γιατί αυτό ισχυρίστηκες: Όχι ότι είναι ένα πολύ κοινό λάθος, (το οποίο φυσικά ούτε εγώ διορθώνω όταν το ακούω προφορικά) *αλλά ότι δεν το θεωρείς λάθος.*

Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν τάσεις που "αρνούνται ακόμα και την έννοια του λάθους", δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Υπάρχουν και τάσεις που αρνούνται οτιδήποτε υποστηρίζει κάθε επιστήμη.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Και επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ήμουν σαφής, αλλά ρώτησα:


Palavra said:


> *Αν ήσουν επιμελητής, θα άφηνες τη λάθος προστακτική έτσι;*


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί αυτό ισχυρίστηκες: Όχι ότι είναι ένα πολύ κοινό λάθος, (το οποίο φυσικά ούτε εγώ διορθώνω όταν το ακούω προφορικά) *αλλά ότι δεν το θεωρείς λάθος.*





Ambrose said:


> ...κατά πόσο επιστημονικά το οποιοδήποτε *"λάθος" αυτού του τύπου*, μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "λάθος". Η γλώσσα προχωράει και αλλάζει. *Και ναι, αν ο μισός ελληνόφωνος πληθυσμός λέει "διέκοψέ την" (έμφαση στο προφορικό στοιχείο) και όχι "διάκοψέ την" και γράφει "καταχώρηση" και όχι "καταχώριση", τότε το "διέκοψέ την" και η "καταχώρηση" είναι εξίσου σωστά. * ... Δεν [...] *επιλέγουν όλοι να βγάλουν τη μισή γλωσσική κοινότητα λάθος. *





Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν τάσεις που "αρνούνται ακόμα και την έννοια του λάθους", δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Υπάρχουν και τάσεις που αρνούνται οτιδήποτε υποστηρίζει κάθε επιστήμη.



Και η γλωσσολογία επιστήμη είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Άρα δεν το θεωρείς λάθος και αν έκανες επιμέλεια ενός βιβλίου δεν θα το διόρθωνες.


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2010)

Χμμ... ενώ διστάζω να χαρακτηρίσω λάθη πολλές περιπτώσεις που οι περισσότεροι έτσι τις λένε, εδώ θα διαφωνήσω με τον Αμβρόσιο. Και από το απόσπασμα του ΓΧάρη, θα διπλομαύριζα το "προχωρεί". 
Το "η καταχώρηση" έπαψε να είναι λάθος διότι αποτέλεσε ένα νέο σωστό που εύκολα εντάσσεται στο σύστημα, αρμονικότατα μάλιστα. 
Το "διέκοψε" της προστακτικής δεν μπορεί να πάψει να είναι λάθος, διότι δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε νέο σωστό, σε νέο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα, εκτός αν γενικευτεί το "έμπαινε" και στα άλλα ρήματα, να λέμε δηλαδή προστακτικές όπως: έδωσέ μου το βιβλίο σου, έγραψε αυτό που θα σου πω, έκοψέ μου δυο λεμόνια από τη λεμονιά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> εκτός αν γενικευτεί το "έμπαινε" και στα άλλα ρήματα, να λέμε δηλαδή προστακτικές όπως: έδωσέ μου το βιβλίο σου, έγραψε αυτό που θα σου πω, έκοψέ μου δυο λεμόνια από τη λεμονιά.



Μα το φαινόμενο παρατηρείται στα σύνθετα ρήματα με εσωτερικές αυξήσεις και δεν ισχύει για τα παραδείγματα που δίνεις. Δεν θα μπορούσαμε ενδεχομένως να πούμε ότι η η κλίση των σύνθετων ρημάτων της προστακτικής αορίστου *τείνει* να εξομοιωθεί με την κλίση τους στην οριστική αορίστου; Δηλαδή, να περιγράψουμε το φαινόμενο;


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> Το "διέκοψε" της προστακτικής δεν μπορεί να πάψει να είναι λάθος, διότι δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε νέο σωστό, σε νέο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα, εκτός αν γενικευτεί το "έμπαινε" και στα άλλα ρήματα, να λέμε δηλαδή προστακτικές όπως: έδωσέ μου το βιβλίο σου, έγραψε αυτό που θα σου πω, έκοψέ μου δυο λεμόνια από τη λεμονιά.



Δεν πρέπει όμως κάπως να πάρουμε υπόψη μας το γεγονός ότι, παρόλ' αυτά, τελικά οι χρήστες κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχουν με το ότι αυτό το 'λάθος' δεν γενικεύεται; Δεν είναι δηλ. λίγο άχρηστος αυτός ο προβληματισμός εφόσον η πράξη δείχνει ότι οι ομιλητές δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους αυτή την παράμετρο;

Επίσης, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έχουμε ένα κλητικό κείμενο. Η 'σωστή' προστακτική το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξενίσει τον αναγνώστη και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι ζητούμενο σε μια διαφήμιση.

@ Palavra: εγώ πάντως, για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, δεν θα διόρθωνα αυτό το 'λάθος' σε όλα τα κείμενα (π.χ. σε διαλόγους λογοτεχνικών κειμένων ενδέχεται να φαινόταν τελείως αφύσικο το σωστό). Τέλος, γιατί διαχωρίζεις τόσο αυστηρά τις γραμματικές από τη γλωσσολογία;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2010)

anef said:


> Επίσης, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έχουμε ένα κλητικό κείμενο. Η 'σωστή' προστακτική το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξενίσει τον αναγνώστη και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι ζητούμενο σε μια διαφήμιση.


Δηλαδή, υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έγραψαν επίτηδες λάθος, επειδή σκέφτηκαν ότι οι αποδέκτες αποκλείεται να ξέρουν το σωστό και μάλιστα ότι θα τους ξενίσει; Αν δεν είναι αυτό σνομπισμός και περιφρόνηση του κοινού τους, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι. "Πτωχέ, δεν είσαι άξιος να δεις το σωστό, θα παραξενευτείς. Φάε το λάθος τώρα, που το έχεις συνηθίσει".


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έγραψαν επίτηδες λάθος, επειδή σκέφτηκαν ότι οι αποδέκτες αποκλείεται να ξέρουν το σωστό και μάλιστα ότι θα τους ξενίσει; Αν δεν είναι αυτό σνομπισμός και περιφρόνηση του κοινού τους, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι. "Πτωχέ, δεν είσαι άξιος να δεις το σωστό, θα παραξενευτείς. Φάε το λάθος τώρα, που το έχεις συνηθίσει".



Αλεξάνδρα, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία αν έγινε επίτηδες ή ακριβώς επειδή αυτός ο τύπος είναι ο φυσικός, οπότε ο συντάκτης απλώς δεν προβληματίστηκε καθόλου. Σημασία έχει αν θα το διορθώναμε. Η μη διόρθωση όμως δεν δηλώνει σνομπισμό κτγμ, ακριβώς το αντίθετο θα έλεγα, είναι προσέγγιση που λαμβάνει υπόψη της το τι πραγματικά λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2010)

Τις απόψεις μου τις έχω πει, αλλά, αν θέλετε (και αν δεν θέλετε), τις επαναλαμβάνω:

Το νήμα αυτό ξεκίνησε επειδή είχα βαρεθεί να μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα κάθε φορά που πεταγόταν μπροστά μου εκείνο το «Επέλεξε το φύλο σου». Τώρα καλούμαι να βλέπω εφιάλτες και με το «Διέκοψέ την».

Δεν θα βρείτε στο εναρκτήριο μήνυμα τον χαρακτηρισμό «λάθος». Έγραψα «αντιγραμματικό» για να αποφύγω τη στείρα συζήτηση με τους όρους «σωστό» και «λάθος». Κατέληγα: *«Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν θα πω το αντιγραμματικό, αλλά και ότι άλλες φορές θα κάνω κάποια πονηριά για να μην πω το γραμματικά σωστό».*

Εκεί που λέω *«αν έγραφα διαλόγους σε μυθιστόρημα θα έβαζα διάφορα αντιγραμματικά “Επέμεινε” και “Ανέλαβε” στο στόμα των ηρώων για να ακούγονται σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι»*, τι εννοώ; Ότι το «λάθος» είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο που, όταν γράφουμε έναν διάλογο που θέλουμε να ακούγεται φυσικός, θα πρέπει να χώσουμε και λάθη. Δεν μπορεί ο μέσος άνθρωπος να μιλάει σαν καθηγητής της φιλοσοφικής.

Και τι είναι εν τέλει το «Διέκοψέ την»; Λάθος, σωστό, διαδεδομένο λάθος, αντιγραμματικό; Αν οι έννοιες «σωστό-λάθος» είναι σχετικές (δηλαδή το «σωστό» _Επίτρεψέ μου_ είναι αταίριαστο σε κάποιο κείμενο ή το «λανθασμένο» _Επέτρεψέ μου_ είναι το καλύτερο για κάποιο άλλο κείμενο), ένας καλός χαρακτηρισμός θα ήταν «διαδεδομένος αντιγραμματικός τύπος» και το ειδικό ερώτημα είναι πόσο ταιριάζει το «Διέκοψέ την» στη συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση. Τι θα έλεγαν οι «γλωσσολόγοι της διαφήμισης»; Αυτό θα πρέπει να ψάξει κανείς. Αυτό που λέει η anef: «Η 'σωστή' προστακτική το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξενίσει τον αναγνώστη και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι ζητούμενο σε μια διαφήμιση» ισχύει για τους (ας πούμε) μισούς αναγνώστες. Αν ο διαφημιστής αποφεύγει τους σκοπέλους, δεν σνομπάρει αλλά ούτε λαϊκίζει. Αν θέλει να προκαλέσει, άλλο θέμα. Με τη διαφήμισή του μπορεί να κέρδισε τον Αμβρόσιο, αλλά να έχασε εμένα :). Άρα το θέμα δεν είναι αν το «Διέκοψέ την» είναι «σωστό ή λάθος» γενικά και αόριστα. *Το βέβαιο είναι ότι είναι αντιγραμματικό*. Το ζητούμενο για αυτόν που το έγραψε είναι κατά πόσο ο αντιγραμματικός τύπος θα αυξήσει ή θα μειώσει τις πωλήσεις της Tellas. Για το αν θα επηρεάσει αρνητικά ή θετικά το μέλλον των αντιγραμματικών χρονικών αυξήσεων στην προστακτική, ο συντάκτης της διαφήμισης ξέρετε τι έχει να πει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με τη διαφήμισή του μπορεί να κέρδισε τον Αμβρόσιο, αλλά να έχασε εμένα :). Άρα το θέμα δεν είναι αν το «Διέκοψέ την» είναι «σωστό ή λάθος» γενικά και αόριστα. *Το βέβαιο είναι ότι είναι αντιγραμματικό*. Το ζητούμενο για αυτόν που το έγραψε είναι κατά πόσο ο αντιγραμματικός τύπος θα αυξήσει ή θα μειώσει τις πωλήσεις της Tellas.



Δεν κέρδισε κανένα Αμβρόσιο. Το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο η εν λόγω αντιγραμματικότητα ενοχλεί. Ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από την γραμματικά ορθό τύπο; Όχι. Οι περισσότεροι επιλέγουν αυτόν τον τύπο ακριβώς επειδή ο γραμματικά σωστός τύπος ακούγεται χάλια. Και δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για μαζική επικοινωνία που απευθύνεται στο κοινό του "διέκοψέ την" ή "επέλεξέ το", δηλ. στην πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων, ο κειμενογράφος, ως σωστός και καλός επαγγελματίας, επιλέγει το σωστό για τον σκοπό του: τον δημοφιλή και "χωνεμένο" τύπο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν κέρδισε κανένα Αμβρόσιο. Το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο η εν λόγω αντιγραμματικότητα ενοχλεί. Ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από την γραμματικά ορθό τύπο; Όχι. Οι περισσότεροι επιλέγουν αυτόν τον τύπο ακριβώς επειδή ο γραμματικά σωστός τύπος ακούγεται χάλια. Και δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για μαζική επικοινωνία που απευθύνεται στο κοινό του "διέκοψέ την" ή "επέλεξέ το", δηλ. στην πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων, ο κειμενογράφος, ως σωστός και καλός επαγγελματίας, επιλέγει το σωστό για τον σκοπό του: τον δημοφιλή και "χωνεμένο" τύπο. :)


Το «κέρδισε-έχασε» δεν το έβαλα με την έννοια ότι κέρδισε ή έχασε τον πελάτη (αν και την εταιρεία αυτό την ενδιαφέρει), αλλά στο επίπεδο που λες παρακάτω: αν ενοχλεί. Δηλώνεις λοιπόν ότι δεν σε ενοχλεί, και εγώ (αλλά και άλλοι εδώ) δηλώσαμε ότι μας ενοχλεί. Ωστόσο, ούτε εσύ είσαι «γλωσσολόγος της διαφήμισης» ούτε εγώ. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των ανθρώπων που ενοχλεί, δεν γνωρίζουμε πόσοι τον θεωρούν «χωνεμένο» τον τύπο. Και πολύ λιγότερο πόσο οι «δημοφιλείς» τύποι (σε πρώτη ευκαιρία που έχετε αποτελέσματα σχετικών μετρήσεων, να μου τα κοινοποιήσετε, παρακαλώ) επηρεάζουν τις αποφάσεις των καταναλωτών. Εγώ, ας πούμε, το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα θα μπορούσα να το είχα κάνει «Κόφ' την τη μαλακισμένη» με το επιχείρημα ότι _αυτός_ είναι ο δημοφιλής και χωνεμένος τύπος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2010)

Η αλήθεια ωστόσο είναι ότι κανένας τύπος δεν είναι χωνεμένος μέχρι να περάσει σε λεξικό. Να θυμίσω τη συζήτηση για το σταζ: όταν ανακάλυψαν οι δημοσιογράφοι τη σωστή προφορά, έπαψαν να το λένε στέιτζ και άρχισαν να το λένε σταζ, διόρθωση που πέρασε και στο ευρύτερο κοινό. Και όποιος θέλει να απαντήσει για αυτό, παρακαλώ στο σωστό νήμα :)

Δεν αποκλείεται κτγμ να δει κάποιος το σωστό σε διαφήμιση και να πει «α, έτσι πρέπει να το λέω». Πού είναι το κακό, δηλαδή; 
Όσο για το τι είναι διαδεδομένο με τη χρήση και τι όχι, ας δεχτούμε ότι όλοι γράφουμε και μιλάμε υπό τη σύμβαση μιας κανονιστικής γραμματικής. Ειδάλλως, όπως είπα, ας λέει ο καθένας ό,τι να 'ναι και οι γραμματικές στα σκουπίδια.

@anef: Περί γλωσσολογίας: γιατί άλλο, κτγμ, η γραμματική στο σχολείο, όπου ο καθηγητής σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αφήνει περιθώρια στο μαθητή να κάνει λάθη τύπου «επέστρεφε», και άλλο η επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας, που μελετάει το φαινόμενο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, ούτε εσύ είσαι «γλωσσολόγος της διαφήμισης» ούτε εγώ. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των ανθρώπων που ενοχλεί, δεν γνωρίζουμε πόσοι τον θεωρούν «χωνεμένο» τον τύπο. Και πολύ λιγότερο πόσο οι «δημοφιλείς» τύποι (σε πρώτη ευκαιρία που έχετε αποτελέσματα σχετικών μετρήσεων, να μου τα κοινοποιήσετε, παρακαλώ) επηρεάζουν τις αποφάσεις των καταναλωτών. Εγώ, ας πούμε, το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα θα μπορούσα να το είχα κάνει «Κόφ' την τη μαλακισμένη» με το επιχείρημα ότι _αυτός_ είναι ο δημοφιλής και χωνεμένος τύπος.



Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με το "γλωσσολόγος της διαφήμισης", αλλά έχω background στη διαφήμιση ως κειμενογράφος. Κάποιος που θα έλεγε "κόφ' την τη μαλακισμένη" θα το είχε χάσει φυσικά το παιχνίδι της επικοινωνίας χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα (αλλά αυτό φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις κι εσύ.)


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με Αμβρόσιο, anef και εν πολλοίς και με nickel. Πεθαίνω-ποθαίνω, κατεβαίνω, ανεβαίνω, παρήγγειλέ μου δυο σουβλάκια. Αυτά ως προς τη γλώσσα. Ως προς την επιμέλεια, που ρωτά η Παλάβρα: είναι θέμα φιλελευθερισμού του επιμελητή. Εγώ *δεν* θα το διόρθωνα. Θα το επισήμαινα στο συντάκτη, κι ας αποφάσιζε ο ίδιος, σταθμίζοντας τις παραμέτρους (βλ. σχόλιο nickel).

Και δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ανάποδος σνομπισμός η φιλελεύθερη αντιμετώπιση των "λαθών" και των "αντιγραμματικών" τύπων. Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε Γραμματικές όπως η Γραμματική της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας των Holton/Mackridge/Φιλιππάκη-Warburton (εκδ. Πατάκη), που είναι περιγραφικές, είναι σνομπ συγγράμματα. Παρ' όλα αυτά, ούτε αυτή η Γραμματική αναφέρεται στις προστακτικές που συζητάμε, στην ενότητα Εσωτερική φωνηεντική αύξηση (7.10.3.2, σελ. 164). Αυτό για μένα, αντί να αποτελεί αντεπιχείρημα, αποτελεί απλώς μια παράλειψη της συγκεκριμένης Γραμματικής.

Τέλος, εντελώς αντίθετα, σνομπισμό θα θεωρούσα να λέει η αφίσα με κεφαλαία γράμματα ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ. Και αν ήμουν επιμελητής, πάλι θα ενημέρωνα το συντάκτη, και πάλι ας αποφάσιζε ο ίδιος (βλ. παραπάνω).

Θεωρώ λοιπόν, εν κατακλείδι, πως και τα δύο είναι θεμιτά και πως πρέπει να πρυτανεύσει η λογική της... ειρηνικής συνύπαρξης, _παντού_, είτε διαφήμιση είναι είτε επιστημονικό σύγγραμμα (αν και εκεί δεν υπάρχουν προστακτικές).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2010)

Palavra said:


> (κάπου είχε γράψει κάτι ο Νικ-Ελ για αυτό το -είστε, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω, μπας και δε θυμάμαι καλά; )


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=437


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2010)

Πάντως, παρατηρώ ότι θεωρείτε πως όλα αυτά τα ρήματα έχουν το ίδιο ποσοστό περίπου αντιγραμματικών τύπων, ενώ κάτι τέτοιο κατά τη δική μου γνώμη δεν ισχύει. Μερικά ρήματα και ιδίως εκείνα που έχουν τονιζόμενο γιώτα, είναι εξαιρετικά ασυμμόρφωτα στον "σωστό" τύπο τους (επίλεξε, επίστρεψε κτλ.), ενώ εκείνα που έχουν άλφα τονιζόμενο θα έλεγα ότι λιγοστή αντίσταση παρουσιάζουν τουλάχιστο σε μένα, εννοώ απάντησε, παράγγειλε. Ή ίσως να μην είναι θέμα (μόνο) φωνήεντος αλλά και θέμα τριβής, συχνότητας χρήσης του ρήματος, όχι γενικά αλλά στην προστακτική.

Τελοσπάντων, αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και εδώ ούτε γκουγκλ βοηθάει κι ο καθένας επηρεάζεται και από το πώς το συνηθίζει ο ίδιος. Εγώ ας πούμε ποτέ δεν σκόνταψα πριν πω "απάντησέ μου" ενώ θα αποφύγω να πω ή να γράψω "επίλεξε αυτό που θέλεις". Πάντως, ειλικρινά μου φαίνεται τερατώδες να αφήσω σε κείμενο τύπο όπως π.χ. "απέφευγέ τον". Και εξίσου ειλικρινά, το "ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ" μου φαίνεται εντελώς φυσιολογικό, αφού κι εγώ έτσι το λέω.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Εντάξει, λοιπόν, να παραβούμε τον κανόνα, κατά Αμβρόσιο, μόνο για τα εμπρόθετα σύνθετα. Με τον πληθυντικό, θα κάνουμε την πάπια;

διέκοψε, αλλά διακόψτε;
επανέλαβε, αλλά επαναλάβετε;
επέλεξε, αλλά επιλέξτε;...

Όλα είναι θέμα συνήθειας. Αν συνηθίσει το μάτι και το αυτί στο συνεπές (το ίδιο σε εμπρόθετα και όχι, το ίδιο σε ενικό και πληθυντικό), τότε αυτό θα πάψει να ξενίζει. Και δεν θα χρειάζεται να μυρίζει κανείς τα νύχια του κάθε φορά για το τι ακούγεται στ' αυτιά του ομιλητή οικείο. Θα έχει κανόνες, με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> ενώ εκείνα που έχουν άλφα τονιζόμενο θα έλεγα ότι λιγοστή αντίσταση παρουσιάζουν τουλάχιστο σε μένα, εννοώ απάντησε, παράγγειλε.


Μα η αύξηση που μετατρέπει το άλφα σε ήτα δεν υπάρχει στη δημοτική: απάντησα λέμε κι όχι απήντησα.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, ειλικρινά μου φαίνεται τερατώδες να αφήσω σε κείμενο τύπο όπως π.χ. "απέφευγέ τον".


Μια χαρά είναι για εξακολουθητική προστακτική. Εννοείς τη στιγμιαία δεν θα άφηνες: «απέφυγε (τον)».


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> Τελοσπάντων, αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και εδώ ούτε γκουγκλ βοηθάει κι ο καθένας επηρεάζεται και από το πώς το συνηθίζει ο ίδιος. Εγώ ας πούμε ποτέ δεν σκόνταψα πριν πω "απάντησέ μου" ενώ θα αποφύγω να πω ή να γράψω "επίλεξε αυτό που θέλεις". Πάντως, ειλικρινά μου φαίνεται τερατώδες να αφήσω σε κείμενο τύπο όπως π.χ. "απέφευγέ τον". Και εξίσου ειλικρινά, το "ΔΙΑΚΟΨΕ ΤΗΝ" μου φαίνεται εντελώς φυσιολογικό, αφού κι εγώ έτσι το λέω.



Εννοείται ότι επηρεαζόμαστε από το τι χρησιμοποιούμε και προσωπικά. Θα είχε όμως ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι χρησιμοποιούν όσοι δεν έχουν σχέση με τα γλωσσικά, όχι εμείς που ξέρουμε το γραμματικά σωστό και έχουμε ακούσει και χίλιες δυο συζητήσεις για το θέμα. Εκεί, έχω την αίσθηση, μόνο αίσθηση δυστυχώς -θα βοηθούσε να είχαμε κάποια έρευνα-, ότι στα περισσότερα από αυτά τα ρήματα -ενδεχομένως και με τον διαχωρισμό που κάνεις- οι ομιλητές προκρίνουν τον αντιγραμματικό τύπο. Φυσικά η στάση τους μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει σε σχέση με μια-δυο δεκαετίες πριν, αφού τώρα το λάθος επισημαίνεται πολύ περισσότερο. 

Και μια και λες ότι το 'διάκοψέ την' σου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό, και αν θυμάσαι φυσικά: Πάντα αυτόν τον τύπο χρησιμοποιούσες;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2010)

Zazula said:


> _(κάπου είχε γράψει κάτι ο Νικ-Ελ για αυτό το -είστε, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω, μπας και δε θυμάμαι καλά; )_
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=437


Με την ευκαιρία, για να δείξουμε ότι και η ανοχή στα λάθη έχει πολλές διαβαθμίσεις, ας επισημάνουμε, εκτός από τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «φωνητικό» και ορθογραφικό λάθος (δηλ. δεν υπάρχει φωνητική διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _χρησιμοποιείστε_ και το _χρησιμοποιήστε_), ότι το «χρησιμοποιείστε» στην προστακτική δεν θα έπρεπε να το δέχεται κανένας επιμελητής που ξέρει πού πάνε τα τέσσερα, ακόμα κι αν είναι χιλιάδες τα αντιγραμματικά _Χρησιμοποιείστε_. Ενώ δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με άλλα ορθογραφικά, που για άλλους είναι αντιγραμματικά και για άλλους διτυπίες.

Επίσης: συμφωνώ με τη διαφοροποίηση που κάνει ο Σαραντάκος, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Και δεν είναι εκεί επειδή δεν ξέρουμε κατά πόσο ο συντάκτης του μηνύματος γνώριζε τι έκανε ή όχι. Μπορεί να αγνοούσε ότι είναι αντιγραμματικό. Ή να το γνώριζε και να θεωρούσε ότι είναι «δημοφιλές και χωνεμένο».


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Εντάξει, λοιπόν, να παραβούμε τον κανόνα, κατά Αμβρόσιο, μόνο για τα εμπρόθετα σύνθετα. Με τον πληθυντικό, θα κάνουμε την πάπια;
> 
> διέκοψε, αλλά διακόψτε;
> επανέλαβε, αλλά επαναλάβετε;
> επέλεξε, αλλά επιλέξτε;...



Μια χαρά δεν είναι; Τι πιο φυσικό;



stazybohorn said:


> Όλα είναι θέμα συνήθειας. Αν συνηθίσει το μάτι και το αυτί στο συνεπές (το ίδιο σε εμπρόθετα και όχι, το ίδιο σε ενικό και πληθυντικό), τότε αυτό θα πάψει να ξενίζει.



Μα στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων είναι ακριβώς η εξοικείωση με την οριστική αορίστου που παίρνει με το μέρος της και την προστακτική. Νομίζω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Οι απόψεις έχουν κατατεθεί, γνωστά άλλωστε.
Θυμίζω μόνο ότι στον γλωσσικό οδηγό της Ένωσης Εταιρειών Διαφήμισης και Επικοινωνίας της Ελλάδας που αφορά "τη γλώσσα στην επικοινωνία" σημειώνεται χαρακτηριστικά το αντιγραμματικό ως μορφολογικό λάθος (σ. 261): 
*το σωστό, υπόγραψέ το, παράγγειλέ το.*
Μάλιστα η εισαγωγή του οδηγού με τίτλο "επέστρεφε" και το εξώφυλλο, ανάμεσα σε άλλες λέξεις "*υπόγραψε* (τονισμένο το σωστό) ή υπέγραψε".
Αυτά από τους Έλληνες διαφημιστές που έχουν κατηγορηματική άποψη υπέρ της γραμματικής ιδίως στο θέμα μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ή να το γνώριζε και να θεωρούσε ότι είναι «δημοφιλές και χωνεμένο».



Από τα soundbites παίρνουν ποσοστά; 


Y.Γ. Όσον αφορά τους οδηγούς του tsioutsiou, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει: οδηγός ή με απλά λόγια, μπούσουλας. Τύπου σχολικής γραμματικής. Κι εκεί περιορίζεται ο ρόλος του. Ούτε είπε ποτέ κανείς ότι η η ελληνική γλώσσα στη διαφήμιση είναι μια γλώσσα αποκομμένη από την υπόλοιπη Ελληνική.


----------



## crystal (Jan 14, 2010)

Μόλις τελειώσετε, θα στείλω το σύνδεσμο πακέτο σε μια γλυκιά κοπέλα που γνώρισα πρόσφατα, η οποία κατακεραύνωνε όσους λένε ''χειρούργος'' ως αγράμματους. Όταν της επισήμανα πως έτσι το λένε οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες, μου απάντησε ''ε, ναι, τότε οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες είναι αγράμματοι''. Προσκύνησα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Μια χαρά είναι για εξακολουθητική προστακτική. Εννοείς τη στιγμιαία δεν θα άφηνες: «απέφυγε (τον)».



Και τα δυο με ενοχλούν εξίσου, αλλά είπα να δώσω κι ένα με εξακολουθητική.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων είναι ακριβώς η εξοικείωση με την οριστική αορίστου που παίρνει με το μέρος της και την προστακτική. Νομίζω.


Καταλαβαίνω το φαινόμενο (της έλξης, κάπως έτσι το λέμε, θαρρώ), αλλά έτσι χαλάμε τη λογική, χάριν της συνήθειας. Και είναι κάποια επαγγέλματα που μπορούν να βάλουν ένα χεράκι να διαμορφώσουν παραπάνω τέτοιες συνήθειες προς όφελος της λογικής.


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2010)

anef said:


> Και μια και λες ότι το 'διάκοψέ την' σου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό, και αν θυμάσαι φυσικά: Πάντα αυτόν τον τύπο χρησιμοποιούσες;



Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, ναι. 
Πάρε πάντως υπόψη σου ότι παλιότερα χρησιμοποιούσα (πολύ περισσότερο από σήμερα) αναύξητους τύπους και στον παρατατικό: έκφρασε κτλ. αλλά τώρα με την τρομοκρατία που επικρατεί έχω κιοτέψει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

crystal said:


> Μόλις τελειώσετε, θα στείλω το σύνδεσμο πακέτο σε μια γλυκιά κοπέλα που γνώρισα πρόσφατα, η οποία κατακεραύνωνε όσους λένε ''χειρούργος'' ως αγράμματους. Όταν της επισήμανα πως έτσι το λένε οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες, μου απάντησε ''ε, ναι, τότε οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες είναι αγράμματοι''. Προσκύνησα.


Όταν πάντως το λένε και γιατροί ακούγεται κάπως κακουργηματικό αν πέσεις στα χέρια τους :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Καταλαβαίνω το φαινόμενο (της έλξης, κάπως έτσι το λέμε, θαρρώ),



Ε, είπα να χρησιμοποιήσω τη "δημοφιλή και χωνεμένη" ορολογία για να αποφύγω τον κίνδυνο του να γίνω ακατάληπτος. :)



stazybohorn said:


> αλλά έτσι χαλάμε τη λογική, χάριν της συνήθειας. Και είναι κάποια επαγγέλματα που μπορούν να βάλουν ένα χεράκι να διαμορφώσουν παραπάνω τέτοιες συνήθειες προς όφελος της λογικής.



Ποια λογική; Η γλώσσα δεν έχει τέτοια είδους λογική. Δηλαδή, όσοι μιλάνε Ελληνικά σήμερα δεν έχουν διδαχθεί την προστακτική αορίστου στο σχολείο; Δεν νομίζω. Και τα γλωσσικά σημειώματα περί σωστού δίνουν και παίρνουν. Απλά, αυτή είναι η τάση και τείνει να καθιερωθεί. Τώρα, πώς θα τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα 100 χρόνια από τώρα και πώς θα ονομάσουμε το φαινόμενο και αν αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι μέρος μιας πολύ ευρύτερης τάσης στη γλώσσα που τώρα δεν μπορούμε να δούμε και να κατανοήσουμε, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Άλλωστε, όπως είδες, όλοι το γραμματικά σωστό υπογραμμίζουν: από τις σχολικές γραμματικές μέχρι τα εγχειρίδια τύπου "πώς να γίνετε καλός διαφημιστής".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Όταν πάντως το λένε και γιατροί ακούγεται κάπως κακουργηματικό αν πέσεις στα χέρια τους :)



Μπα, οι χειρουργοί (που γνωρίζω, τουλάχιστον) επιμένουν στο σωστό τονισμό γιατί το βλέπουν μανιχαϊστικά, με την αντιδιαστολή κακο*ύ*ργος - χειρουργ*ό*ς.

Α, και δεν έχω πει τίποτα μετά από τον ανύπαρκτο διάλογο {τι τον ήθελα πριν διαπραγματευτώ με τον διαφημιζόμενο;} :) επειδή έχω καταθέσει βιογραφικό για προϊστάμενος και δεν με συμφέρει...


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Καταλαβαίνω το φαινόμενο (της έλξης, κάπως έτσι το λέμε, θαρρώ), αλλά έτσι χαλάμε τη λογική, χάριν της συνήθειας. Και είναι κάποια επαγγέλματα που μπορούν να βάλουν ένα χεράκι να διαμορφώσουν παραπάνω τέτοιες συνήθειες προς όφελος της λογικής.



Όμως έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις είναι σαν να πρόκειται μόνο για ένα τεχνικό ζήτημα. Δηλαδή, οι περισσότεροι το συνηθίζουν 'λάθος' (όχι τυχαία, αν πρόκειται για έλξη όπως λες), ας έρθουμε εμείς οι επαγγελματίες να τους πούμε το σωστό να λήξει το ζήτημα. 

Όταν όμως, ακριβώς ως επαγγελματίες, ξέρουμε ότι έτσι είναι η γλώσσα, έτσι προχωράει, με λάθη; Όταν ξέρουμε ότι η διόρθωση του λάθους πολλές φορές έχει ιδεολογική αφετηρία; Αυτή η γνώση μας πώς ενσωματώνεται στην πρακτική μας; Γιατί, εντέλει, είναι τόσο σημαντικό να διορθώνουμε 'λάθη' που τα κάνουν όλοι ή οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της γλώσσας; (αν είναι έτσι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, βέβαια). Κινδυνεύει η γλώσσα; Χαλάει η γλωσσική τάξη πραγμάτων; Δυσκολευόμαστε στην επικοινωνία; Δυσκολεύουμε τους ξένους που μαθαίνουν ελληνικά; Ποια είναι η επίπτωση της συνέχισης του 'λάθους'; (Με κριτήριο τη λογική γενικά δε νομίζω πως θα βγάλουμε άκρη, γιατί και το φαινόμενο της έλξης π.χ. έχει μια λογική)


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ποια λογική; Η γλώσσα δεν έχει τέτοια είδους λογική. Δηλαδή, όσοι μιλάνε Ελληνικά σήμερα δεν έχουν διδαχθεί την προστακτική αορίστου στο σχολείο; Δεν νομίζω. ... Απλά, αυτή είναι η τάση και τείνει να καθιερωθεί.


Μα ένας λόγος που ξέχασαν τον κανόνα είναι ακριβώς γιατί συναντούσαν συνέχεια την παραβίασή του από ωχαδερφιστές... Ε, όχι και δεν έχει η γλώσσα λογική... τέτοια· δηλαδή ποια είναι η άλλη που έχει;



Ambrose said:


> Τώρα, πώς θα τα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα 100 χρόνια από τώρα και πώς θα ονομάσουμε το φαινόμενο και αν αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι μέρος μιας πολύ ευρύτερης τάσης στη γλώσσα που τώρα δεν μπορούμε να δούμε και να κατανοήσουμε, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


Ακριβώς, άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας σε 100 χρόνια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Μα ένας λόγος που ξέχασαν τον κανόνα είναι ακριβώς ότι συναντούσαν συνέχεια την παραβίασή του από ωχαδερφιστές... Ε, όχι και δεν έχει η γλώσσα λογική... τέτοια· δηλαδή ποια είναι η άλλη που έχει;



Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν έχει μηχανιστική λογική, δεν είναι κομπιούτερ, αλλά κάτι που αλλάζει και είναι γεμάτο αντιφάσεις. Μια από αυτές τις αντιφάσεις -που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα πού θα μας βγάλει- είναι και αυτή που συζητάμε τώρα.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν έχει μηχανιστική λογική, δεν είναι κομπιούτερ, αλλά κάτι που αλλάζει και είναι γεμάτο αντιφάσεις. Μια από αυτές τις αντιφάσεις -που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα πού θα μας βγάλει- είναι και αυτή που συζητάμε τώρα.


Σε καταλαβαίνω· κι αυτό που λέω είναι ότι άμα διακρίνουμε την αντίφαση, μπορούμε και να την αποφύγουμε. Αν δεν την καταλαβαίναμε, θα πήγαινα πάσο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2010)

Dr7x: Μπα, οι χειρουργοί (που γνωρίζω, τουλάχιστον) επιμένουν στο σωστό τονισμό γιατί το βλέπουν μανιχαϊστικά, με την αντιδιαστολή κακούργος - χειρουργός.

Ε, καλά, αυτοί έτσι κι αλλιώς δηλώνουν οι περισσότεροι "Ιατρός". Ν' αρχίσω κι εγώ να δηλώνω "Μεταφράστης".

Πρώτα άρχισε να μπαίνει εσωτερική αύξηση στον αόριστο, που δεν "ύπαρχε" τον 19ο αιώνα, κι αφού έγινε αυτό, φυσικώ τω λόγω ο αόριστος τράβηξε πάνω του (είλξεν/είλκυσεν) την προστακτική. Υπάρχει τέτοια ρευστότητα σ' αυτό τον τομέα, ώστε για μένα είναι ψύλλοι στ' άχυρα να θέλουμε να βάλουμε κανόνες άλλους από της χρήσης.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Σε καταλαβαίνω· κι αυτό που λέω είναι ότι άμα διακρίνουμε την αντίφαση, μπορούμε και να την αποφύγουμε. Αν δεν την καταλαβαίναμε, θα πήγαινα πάσο.



Εγώ αφενός μεν δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να την αποφύγουμε, γιατί όπως είπα ήδη, από σχολικά σημειώματα για το σωστό βρομάει ο τόπος και θα την είχαμε αποφύγει ήδη, αφετέρου δε γιατί δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να την αποφύγουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2010)

Δίνεται ίσως η εντύπωση από μια πρόχειρη ανάγνωση των μηνυμάτων ότι υπάρχουν εδώ δύο στρατόπεδα: αυτοί που κατακεραυνώνουν κάθε λάθος, μια κάποια γλωσσαμυντορική ομάδα ας πούμε· και μια ομάδα που μοιράζει συχωροχάρτια στα λάθη. Προφανώς δεν είναι έτσι.

Παρόμοιος καβγάς έγινε για το *_παρεισέφρυσα_ αλλά και άλλα σαν αυτό. Ωστόσο, δεν στήνεται κι από ένας καβγάς κάθε φορά που επισημαίνεται κάποιο λάθος. Δεν ήρθε κανείς να διαμαρτυρηθεί που ευχήθηκα να εξαφανιστούν τα *_πύλινα_. Προφανώς, επειδή για κάποια πράγματα έχουμε όλοι την ίδια αντίληψη (δηλαδή, κανένας μας δεν θα το έγραφε ποτέ έτσι συνειδητά). Διαφέρουμε στη συχνότητα με την οποία επισημαίνουμε λάθη ή στην ένταση της αγανάκτησής μας. Διαφέρουμε στο ότι κάποιοι από εμάς θα έβαζαν σ’ αυτή τη διαφήμιση «Διέκοψέ την» και κάποιοι άλλοι θα βάζαμε «Διάκοψέ την». Το επισημαίνει και ο Χάρης στο παράθεμα που κόπιαρε ο Αμβρόσιος: «Το πρόβλημα ούτως ή άλλως είναι ο χρόνος κατά τον οποίο το λάθος παύει να είναι λάθος. Και στο μεταξύ, πόσο επεμβαίνει κανείς […]».

Διαφέρουμε στο πότε και στο πόσο. Εγώ θα ήμουν στη δεύτερη ομάδα, θα έγραφα «Διάκοψέ την», πρόκληση δια της καθαρολογίας στη χειρότερη περίπτωση. (Ταυτόχρονα συνειδητά προκαλώ με το συνιζημένο «δια».) 

Επειδή όμως είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ και πολλοί που μας διαβάζουν είναι μεταφραστές και στέλνουν τα γραπτά τους και τα διαβάζουν ή τα διορθώνουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν πάντα ανοιχτά μυαλά, είναι τελικά πιο χρήσιμο να μοιράζουμε κλήσεις παρά συχωροχάρτια. Να επισημαίνουμε ότι διαφημιστικές εταιρείες είναι αυτές που έχουν γεμίσει τον κόσμο με τα διάφορα *_Τηλεφωνείστε_. Μήπως επειδή δεν θέλουν να σνομπάρουν με το _Τηλεφωνήστε_ κι εκεί;

Και για να γελάσουμε (όσοι γελάμε με τα λάθη): Από φόρουμ:
«Κάποιος είπε: διέλυσέ τους τη γλώσσα, τη θρησκεία και την ιστορία και τους κατέστρεψες!»
Ξεκίνησε η διάλυση! :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και για να γελάσουμε (όσοι γελάμε με τα λάθη): Από φόρουμ:
> «Κάποιος είπε: διέλυσέ τους τη γλώσσα, τη θρησκεία και την ιστορία και τους κατέστρεψες!»
> Ξεκίνησε η διάλυση! :)


Παρεισέφρησε ο ξένος δάκτυλος και παραφρίξαμε


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2010)

Εγώ έχω γράψει σε βιβλίο που μετέφρασα "ανταπεξέλθει" και έχω βάλει υποσημείωση (από μνήμης):

"Θεωρώ ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να γράφουμε αυτό το ρήμα όπως το λένε οι Έλληνες και όχι όπως το γράφουν τα λεξικά."

Αλλά δεν έψαξα όταν τυπώθηκε το βιβλίο να βρω αν το άφησε η διορθώτρια, για να μη συγχυστώ, κι ακόμα δεν ξέρω!


----------



## melody (Jan 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η όλη συζήτηση για το θέμα.
Πάντως, στα δικά μου μάτια, μ' αυτό το "διέκοψέ την" εκτίθεται ο κειμενογράφος αλλά και η διαφημιστική. Πιστεύω πως αν τους προβλημάτιζε στο ελάχιστο η ορθότητα ή μη της προστακτικής, απλώς θα είχαν επιλέξει κάτι άλλο. Π.χ. "κόψ'την", "κλείσ' της το στόμα". Κάτι σαν αυτό που είπε νωρίτερα ο nickel.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Παρόμοιος καβγάς έγινε για το *_παρεισέφρυσα_



Γι' αυτό είπα και στην αρχή ότι το έχουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές και δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω άλλο.


nickel said:


> Επειδή όμως είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ και πολλοί που μας διαβάζουν είναι μεταφραστές και στέλνουν τα γραπτά τους και τα διαβάζουν ή τα διορθώνουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν πάντα ανοιχτά μυαλά, είναι τελικά πιο χρήσιμο να μοιράζουμε κλήσεις παρά συχωροχάρτια.



Συγχωροχάρτια δεν μοίρασε κανείς. Τουλάχιστον όχι εγώ. Αντιθέτως, ο λόγος που γίνονται αυτές οι συζητήσεις είναι για να πάμε ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Σύμφωνα με την επιστήμη της γλώσσας και την τέχνη της μετάφρασης. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, κάθε μεταφραστής πρέπει να έχει την κρίση και την ωριμότητα να χρησιμοποιεί το κάθε τι σωστά, στο κατάλληλο κείμενο και την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Σε διαπραγμάτευση με τον επιμελητή του. Οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές σήμερα (τουλάχιστον αυτοί που έχουν σπουδάσει τη μετάφραση και έχουν παρακολουθήσει λίγη γλωσσολογία) είναι υποψιασμένοι όσον αφορά αυτά τα ζητήματα. Και το ζήτημα που αγγίζουμε τώρα μου θυμίζει λίγο κι εκείνη τη δημοσκόπηση περί ηλεμηνύματος.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 15, 2010)

melody said:


> Καλήμέρα σε όλους!
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η όλη συζήτηση για το θέμα.
> Πάντως, στα δικά μου μάτια, μάυτό το "διέκοψέ την" εκτίθεται ο κειμενογράφος αλλά και η διαφημιστική. Πιστεύω πως αν τους προβλημάτιζε στο ελάχιστο η ορθότητα ή μη της προστακτικής, απλώς θα είχαν επιλέξει κάτι άλλο. Π.χ."κοψ'την", "κλείσ'της το στόμα".Κάτι σαν αυτό που είπε νωρίτερα ο nickel.



Ή θα έκανε τον ευγενικό και θα μίλαγε στην κυρία στον πληθυντικό: Διακόψτε την! :)


----------



## melody (Jan 15, 2010)

Κάπως έτσι...
Θεωρώ πως κάποιοι φορείς λόγου, προφορικού ή γραπτού, π.χ. λογοτεχνία, δελτία ειδήσεων, οφείλουν να παρέχουν το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό ποσοστό ασφάλειας.Να ξέρεις ότι "εκεί" θα βρίσκεις με ανακούφιση την ορθή -όσο γίνεται- διατύπωση.Κι ας νομίζεις αρχικά πως "εκεί" έχει γίνει το λάθος διοτι ΕΣΥ λανθασμένα το ήξερες ως τώρα... Αλλιώς διαδεδομένα μαργαριτάρια όπως "οι επικεφαλείς" θα εδραιώνονται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2010)

Ή η διαφημιστική εταιρεία της Wind διαβάζει Λεξιλογία και Σαραντάκο ή η διαφήμιση προκάλεσε κάποιες διαμαρτυρίες και από αλλού.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2010)

Μου θύμισε τους στίχους απ' το τραγούδι ενός παλιού φίλου (που να 'ναι άραγε;...): 
...να κρύβεις τη σκόνη κάτω απ' το χαλί...


----------



## anef (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν στήνεται κι από ένας καβγάς κάθε φορά που επισημαίνεται κάποιο λάθος. Δεν ήρθε κανείς να διαμαρτυρηθεί που ευχήθηκα να εξαφανιστούν τα *_πύλινα_. Προφανώς, επειδή για κάποια πράγματα έχουμε όλοι την ίδια αντίληψη (δηλαδή, κανένας μας δεν θα το έγραφε ποτέ έτσι συνειδητά). Διαφέρουμε στη συχνότητα με την οποία επισημαίνουμε λάθη ή στην ένταση της αγανάκτησής μας. Διαφέρουμε στο ότι κάποιοι από εμάς θα έβαζαν σ’ αυτή τη διαφήμιση «Διέκοψέ την» και κάποιοι άλλοι θα βάζαμε «Διάκοψέ την».



Ίσως δεν ήρθε κανείς να διαμαρτυρηθεί γιατί άλλο τα ορθογραφικά λάθη και άλλο τα γλωσσικά, άλλο τα τυχαία γλωσσικά λάθη και άλλο τα συστημικά λάθη. 

@ Palavra: Σε ρώτησα γιατί διαχωρίζεις αυστηρά τις γραμματικές από τη γλωσσολογία, γιατί και στα δύο θα βρει κανείς μεγάλες διαβαθμίσεις ως προς την περιγραφή ή τη ρύθμιση. Η αυστηρή ρυθμιστικότητα π.χ. μιας σχολικής γραμματικής δεν είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο, επιλογή είναι.

Και μια και αναφέρθηκε η Αλεξάνδρα στο μπλογκ του sarant: 

@sarant: γράφεις ότι κάποιοι εδώ είπαμε 'εφόσον αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα χρήση, *καλώς *οι διαφημιστές την χρησιμοποίησαν'. Εγώ δεν ερμήνευσα έτσι κανένα σχόλιο, αλλά αναγκαστικά θα μιλήσω μόνο για τη δική μου άποψη: ισχυρίζομαι ότι εφόσον αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα χρήση *είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό * οι διαφημιστές να την επιλέξουν (είτε γιατί ξέρουν και τους δύο τύπους αλλά θεωρούν ότι ο ένας ξενίζει, είτε γιατί αγνοούν τελείως την όλη συζήτηση). Μ' άλλα λόγια δεν δίνω βραβείο ούτε σ' αυτόν που θα βάλει 'επέλεξε', ούτε σ' αυτόν που θα βάλει 'επίλεξε', άσχετα από το τι ξενίζει εμένα προσωπικά. 

Πάντως εκ των υστέρων φαίνεται πως απλώς οι συγκεκριμένοι δεν ήξεραν ότι η χρήση είναι στιγματισμένη -μόλις το έμαθαν συμμορφώθηκαν προς τας υποδείξεις. Όχι εντελώς, βέβαια: το _διάκοψε _δεν τους κάθεται με τίποτα. Μάλλον το σχόλιο της Έλσας διάβασαν :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2010)

Δεν είμαστε όμως και σίγουροι ότι το διόρθωσαν επειδή διάβασαν εμάς. Μπορεί να το σκέφτηκαν και μόνιτς.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2010)

sarant said:


> [...] Μπορεί να το σκέφτηκαν και μόνιτς.


 
Μόνιτς είναι ο Σέρβος σέντερ φορ και Αμοναχίτς ο Κροάτης σέντερ μπακ ή ανάποδα; Γιατί πάντα τους μπέρδευα αυτούς τους δυο...:)


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2010)

anef said:


> Πάντως εκ των υστέρων φαίνεται πως απλώς οι συγκεκριμένοι δεν ήξεραν ότι η χρήση είναι στιγματισμένη -μόλις το έμαθαν συμμορφώθηκαν προς τας υποδείξεις. Όχι εντελώς, βέβαια: το _διάκοψε _δεν τους κάθεται με τίποτα.


Γεια στο στόμα σου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2010)

anef said:


> @sarant: γράφεις ότι κάποιοι εδώ είπαμε 'εφόσον αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα χρήση, *καλώς *οι διαφημιστές την χρησιμοποίησαν'. Εγώ δεν ερμήνευσα έτσι κανένα σχόλιο, αλλά αναγκαστικά θα μιλήσω μόνο για τη δική μου άποψη: ισχυρίζομαι ότι εφόσον αυτή είναι η επικρατούσα χρήση *είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό * οι διαφημιστές να την επιλέξουν



Έτσι ακριβώς. Απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.

Υ.Γ. Το αστείο πάντως είναι ότι ψάχνεις στο Google "διάκοψέ την" και το Google σου λέει "μήπως εννοούσατε διέκοψε την;"


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2010)

:);) και διάφορα άλλα εικονίδια, μη διαθέσιμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Υ.Γ. Το αστείο πάντως είναι ότι ψάχνεις στο Google "διάκοψέ την" και το Google σου λέει "μήπως εννοούσατε διέκοψε την;"



Και απόλυτα φυσιολογικό βέβαια, αφού αναφέρεται στο γ' εν. του αορίστου :):


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2010)

Η κατακλείδα στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Μάκριτζ για την ελληνική γλώσσα (μέσω anef) πηγαίνει στη συζήτηση που έγινε εδώ.
Ότι οι συστηματικές προσπάθειες δύο χιλιάδων χρόνων να υποκαταστήσουμε το έμφυτο γλωσσικό αίσθημα από λεξικά και γραμματικές έχει συμβάλει στην κακοποίηση των εκφραστικών μας ικανοτήτων είναι σίγουρο. Όχι βέβαια επειδή πια ο μέσος μαθητής είναι ανορθόγραφος ή δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει Παπαδιαμάντη ή Ροΐδη στο πρωτότυπο, παρά, αντίθετα, επειδή πολλοί -για να μην πω όλοι- φοβόμαστε να εκφραστούμε φυσιολογικά, μπας και μας ξεφύγει κανένα λάθος, με αποτέλεσμα να μην οδηγεί τον λόγο μας ένα ισχυρό και καλλιεργημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, να μη μας ενδιαφέρει το ύφος, αλλά το «ορθόν». (Ας ρίξουν, όσοι το αμφισβητούν, μια ματιά στις πωλήσεις και τις διαφημίσεις των κάθε είδους «λεξικών».)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και απόλυτα φυσιολογικό βέβαια, αφού αναφέρεται στο γ' εν. του αορίστου :):



Έπρεπε να είχα βάλει κι εγώ ένα γελάκι δίπλα από την ανάρτηση. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 17, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Όχι βέβαια επειδή πια ο μέσος μαθητής είναι ανορθόγραφος ή δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει Παπαδιαμάντη ή Ροΐδη στο πρωτότυπο, παρά, αντίθετα, επειδή πολλοί -για να μην πω όλοι- φοβόμαστε να εκφραστούμε φυσιολογικά, μπας και μας ξεφύγει κανένα λάθος,



Τι εξαιρετικό απόσπασμα! Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ακριβώς ο φόβος (και το άγχος) που οδηγεί καθημερινά τους παρουσιαστές στην τηλεόραση σε τόσα κουφά λάθη, ενώ υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτή είναι και η αιτία για τις τόσες γενικές (η ανάγκη να ακουστούμε "σωστοί" και "σοβαροί", αλλά και η γενικότερη γλωσσική ανασφάλεια που οδηγεί σε παλινδρόμηση σε προηγούμενα στάδια (επέστρεφε, δηλαδή). Πού είναι ο Φρόυντ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Και ο Κώστας Σκούρας στη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία τα έβαλε κυρίως με την αύξηση στην προστακτική. Προσθέτω δικούς μας συνδέσμους και ... δύο κακιούλες.

*Ομιλείτε ελληνικά;*
Του ΚΩΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΡΑ 
Μάτι βγάζουν κάθε μέρα οι γλωσσικές «κοτσάνες» τις οποίες πετάνε από τηλεοράσεις και ραδιόφωνα ορισμένοι δημοσιογράφοι και κάμποσοι άλλοι, ασυστόλως δημοσιολογούντες. 
Επιβεβαιώνοντας έτσι και τον θεσμικό ρόλο της τηλεόρασης ως «επιμορφωτικού» μέσου. Κυριότερο θύμα τους, η ελληνική γραμματική. Θα προσπαθήσω να αποκρούσω τις πιο χοντρές και πιο συνηθισμένες.

α) Όταν λέμε «εξ απαλών ονύχων» εννοούμε ότι γνωρίζουμε κάτι από πολύ καιρό (από μωρά) και όχι έτσι κι έτσι, δηλαδή ακροθιγώς. 

β) Το πολύπαθο «παρεμπιπτόντως» δεν σημαίνει «εκ περισσού», αλλά «επ’ ευκαιρία», δηλαδή «μια και το ’φερε η κουβέντα». Είναι μια παρέκβαση της συζήτησης. 

γ) Το «επί δικαίων και αδίκων» έχει γίνει καθιερωμένο λάθος, αντί του σωστού «επί δικαίους και αδίκους». Περιπαικτικό διαβολάκι αυτό το «επί»!

Αλλά ο πιο ταλαιπωρημένος ρηματικός τύπος είναι η προστακτική. Πάμπολλοι αυτοί που τη μπερδεύουν με τον αόριστο. Λοιπόν: 
- Δεν λέμε η «κυκλοφορία απεκατεστάθη» αλλά _αποκατεστάθη_. Η εσωτερική αύξηση βρίσκεται στο _εστάθη_. [Κακιούλα 1η: Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την προστακτική. Αλλά, κυρίως, καλύτερα να λέμε πια ότι «η κυκλοφορία αποκαταστάθηκε».]
- Δεν... προστάζουμε την κ. Μπατζελή: «υπέγραψε τώρα την απόφαση», αλλά «υπόγραψε την απόφαση». Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα την υπογράψει! 
- Δεν λέμε στον υποψήφιο για πρόσληψη στο Δημόσιο «υπέβαλε τα χαρτιά σου» αλλά «υπόβαλε τα χαρτιά σου», έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα προσληφθεί. 
- Δεν λέμε «περιέγραψέ μου» αλλά _περίγραψέ μου_, «παρήγγελέ μου» αλλά _παράγγελέ μου_, «παρέδωσέ το» αλλά παράδωσέ το κ.λπ. [Κακιούλα 2η: Δεν υπάρχει «παράγγελε». Υπάρχει ενεστωτικό «παράγγελλε», συνεχώς. Το σύνηθες είναι το «*παράγγειλέ μου*».]

- Τέλος, δεν λέμε «μαύρισαν τα μάτια μου» γιατί το σωστό είναι ότι εκείνος (ο ποιμενάρχης!) μαύρισε την ψυχή μας. (Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι δικό μου).

Ενδεικτικά μόνο τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα (παρα)βιαζόμενης ελληνικής γλώσσας. Για κρείσσονες αποδείξεις παραπέμπω στον κ. Μπαμπινιώτη. Ή στη Λιάνα ή στη Μαρία Χούκλη. Παρεμπιπτόντως!​


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 11, 2010)

Κακιούλα 3η: Στην πρόταση «Αλλά ο πιο ταλαιπωρημένος ρηματικός τύπος είναι η προστακτική», το «αλλά» τι ακριβώς ρόλο βαράει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

It's good to be in good company. :)


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2010)

Πάντως και το Ευαγγέλιο "απεκατεστάθη" έχει.


----------



## danae (Feb 12, 2010)

Μεγάλη η κουβέντα, κατανοητές και οι δυο πλευρές, ωστόσο τείνω προς την άποψη των "τυπολατρών", γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έτσι είναι πιο σαφής και πιο εύκολη η δουλειά μας. Ναι, κι εγώ θα αποφύγω τύπους που ξενίζουν (όπως εκείνοι που ανέφερε ο sarant) και θα εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή η γλώσσα μας να γίνει πιο ευέλικτη. Νομίζω ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία να γίνει κάτι με τους δύσχρηστους τύπους όπως "επίμεινε" κτλ (να εισηγηθούμε εύχρηστες εναλλακτικές, για παράδειγμα), παρά να συμβάλουμε στην αφομοίωση γραμματικά εσφαλμένων (στον παρόντα χωροχρόνο) τύπων, όπως "υπέγραψε" κτλ. Και λέω ότι η δουλειά μας είναι πιο σαφής και εύκολη όταν σεβόμαστε το γραμματικά ορθό, γιατί διαφορετικά νοθεύονται οι μέθοδοι αξιολόγησης του γλωσσικού έργου. Επιπλέον, μπορεί τύποι όπως το "συνοθύλευμα" ή το "παρεπιπτόντως" να είναι κατανοητοί, άλλα "λάθη" ωστόσο δυσχεραίνουν την κατανόηση. Ιδίως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, νιώθω την ανάγκη να υπερασπίζομαι το γραμματικά ορθό.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ορισμένες φορές μπορεί η "λανθασμένη" χρήση της γλώσσας (τα εισαγωγικά για λόγους πολιτικής ορθότητας) είναι αναστρέψιμη. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι η περίπτωση του "από ανέκαθεν" που σατιρίστηκε τόσο πολύ που δεν νομίζω να είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που το λένε στα σοβαρά. Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο λάθος -ή απόκλιση στην εκφορά της γλώσσας, αν προτιμάτε- δεν δημιουργούσε σημασιολογικά προβλήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> - Δεν λέμε «περιέγραψέ μου» αλλά _περίγραψέ μου_, «παρήγγελέ μου» αλλά _παράγγελέ μου_, «παρέδωσέ το» αλλά παράδωσέ το κ.λπ. [Κακιούλα 2η: Δεν υπάρχει «παράγγελε». Υπάρχει ενεστωτικό «παράγγελλε», συνεχώς. Το σύνηθες είναι το «*παράγγειλέ μου*».]


Σιγά μη λέει κανείς την προστακτική ενεστώτα «παράγγελλε»· όλοι «παράγγελνε» λέμε. :)
Και δε «παράγγελε» θα μπορούσε να είναι κλητική τού _παράγγελος_.


----------



## takis_papa (Feb 13, 2010)

Τι συζήτηση να κάνουμε, η λέξη "επέστρεφε" σαν Προστακτική είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένη, απόρροια άγνοιας - γιά να μην πω αγραμματοσύνης.

Τελεία και παύλα.

Το δυστύχημα είναι πως και η μακαρίτισσα Λαμπέτη έχει απαγγείλει το ποίημα αυτό και ΔΕΝ το πήρε είδηση τι έλεγε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2010)

Αγαπητέ takis_papa

Την πρώτη μέρα που μπαίνουμε φιλοξενούμενοι σε ξένο σπίτι, δεν συνηθίζεται να είναι η πρώτη μας κουβέντα στο κατώφλι υποτιμητική και περιφρονητική --και μάλιστα με ύφος «αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν»-- για όσους έχουν πει την, σας διαβεβαιώνω, συνήθως τεκμηριωμένη γνώμη τους. 

Φοβούμαι πως βρίσκεστε σε χώρο που ίσως δεν εκτιμήσει αυτό το χάρισμά σας και θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερο να αναζητήσετε αλλού στέγη για τις απόψεις και τη συμπεριφορά σας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2010)

takis_papa said:


> Τι συζήτηση να κάνουμε, η λέξη "επέστρεφε" σαν Προστακτική είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένη, απόρροια άγνοιας - γιά να μην πω αγραμματοσύνης.
> 
> Τελεία και παύλα.
> 
> Το δυστύχημα είναι πως και η μακαρίτισσα Λαμπέτη έχει απαγγείλει το ποίημα αυτό και ΔΕΝ το πήρε είδηση τι έλεγε...



Αγράμματος! η πιο φοβερή λέξη! Που από "αυτός/ή που δεν ξέρει να γράφει", "αναλφάβητος/η", έχει καταλήξει να σημαίνει "αυτός/ή που δεν ακολουθεί τη γραμματική". Προτείνω τουλάχιστον, αντί του αγράμματος, να υιοθετηθεί το αγραμμάτιστος. Αντί για murder, manslaughter. Να βγει και κάτι θετικό απ' αυτή τη συζήτηση.

Η απόλυτη βεβαιότητα πολλών ότι πρόκειται για έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως. "Τελεία και παύλα". ΕΙΝΑΙ λάθος. Όπως όταν λέμε "*εγώ πηγαίνεις*" ένα πράμα. 'Αντιγραμματικό' το ένα, 'αντιγραμματικό' και το άλλο. Έτσι απλά. Αντιδρούν τόσο αρνητικά και καταδικαστικά, μιλώντας για "άγνοια, αν όχι αγραμματοσύνη" κλπ. Οι "αγράμματοι" πάλι (ο Καβάφης, φανταστικά, ας πούμε· αλλά και η Λαμπέτη, αν _συνειδητά_ δεν διόρθωσε τον ποιητή), οι λοιδορούμενοι ως αδαείς-αγράμματοι, μπορούν μόνο να αμύνονται απέναντι στις κατηγορίες αυτές· δεν μπορούν να αντικατηγορήσουν τους άλλους ως γλωσσολογικά συντηρητικούς, αν όχι αστοιχείωτους, διότι οι άλλοι έχουν με το μέρος τους την "κυρα-Γραμματική", ίσως και κάποιο Κόκκινο Βιβλιαράκι. Όσο για το αν το λέει πολύς κόσμος έτσι, "επέστρεφε", (βλ. πλήθος σχολιαστές στο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου), αυτό δεν παίζει ρόλο, αφού είναι "αγράμματοι". Και, ως γνωστόν, τη Γραμματική δεν τη φτιάχνουν οι αγράμματοι. Οι οποίοι ας έχουν κατά τα άλλα ακόμα και διδακτορικά, που δεν είναι βέβαια αυτό το θέμα. Αγράμματοι πάντως παραμένουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 14, 2010)

Costas said:


> . Αντί για murder, manslaughter.


Επέστρεψες στον τόπο του εγκλήματος :)


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2010)

Μια κι αναφέρθηκαν οι προστακτικές, μου δημιουργήθηκε απόψε η εξής απορία:
Είδα σε υπότιτλο τη μετάφραση του "go and have a nice time" ως "Πάτε να περάσετε καλά"
Εντάξει, όλοι το χρησιμοποιούμε, κι εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ. Όμως έτσι όπως το είδα ξαφνικά χωρίς "να πάτε", εντελώς σκέτο, μου ήρθε κάπως... λίγο κακόηχο.
Υπάρχει σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση σωστό / σωστότερο / λάθος;
Στην πρόταση "....... να περάσετε καλά" για παράδειγμα, τι θα βάζαμε;
- πάτε;
- πηγαίντε;
- πηγαίνετε;
- all of the above;
- Δ.Ξ./Δ.Α.;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 17, 2010)

Γιατί όχι "άντε, καλά να περάσετε!"; :)


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Γιατί όχι "άντε, καλά να περάσετε!"; :)



Δεν αντιλέγω, όμως η απορία μου γεννήθηκε για τη συγκεκριμένη έκφραση κι έχει σχέση με την προστακτική του "πάω"
Άλλο παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να είναι:
- πάτε να παίξετε
- πηγαίντε να παίξετε
- πηγαίνετε να παίξετε
Σαφώς και στην καθομιλουμένη μας χρησιμοποιούνται και τα 3, αλλά ποιο είναι (αν είναι) το γραμματικά ορθότερο ανάμεσά τους;


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2010)

Από τα τρία σου, εγώ αγαπώ το δεύτερο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2010)

Εγώ στον προφορικό λόγο αγαπώ την προστακτική _πάτε_ (πληθυντικός), αλλά και _πάνε_ / _πάγαινε_ (ενικός — λείπει από το Λεξισκόπιο).


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2010)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι χρησιμοποιώ και τα τρία, ανάλογα τη στιγμή, τη διάθεση, αυτό που θέλω να πω... (π.χ.: πάτε καμιά βόλτα να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου!  )
Τώρα που μιλάμε, δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν έχω προτίμηση σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένα (ίσως το "πάγαινε" καμιά φορά, που μου ακούγεται κάπως χαριτωμένο αλήθεια)
Στη γραμματική πάντως, ως προστακτική αναφέρει μόνο το "πηγαίνετε" .


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Λίγες στατιστικές αλταβίστα:

πάτε στο καλό: 364
να πάτε στο καλό: 321 (άρα πολύ λίγα χωρίς το «να»)
πηγαίνετε στο καλό: 176
πηγαίντε στο καλό: 4

(Προσωπικές προτιμήσεις: «να πάτε» και «πηγαίντε»)


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Λίγες στατιστικές αλταβίστα:
> 
> πάτε στο καλό: 364
> να πάτε στο καλό: 321 (άρα πολύ λίγα χωρίς το «να»)
> ...


Ουάου! Brilliant! 



nickel said:


> (Προσωπικές προτιμήσεις: «να πάτε» και «πηγαίντε»)


Οπότε αν εξαιρέσω το "να πάτε" - αφού το ερώτημά μου αναφερόταν στη "σκέτη" προστακτική - είσαι υπέρ του "πηγαίντε"
Διάβασέ το όμως φωναχτά, και άκου πόσο διαφορετικό "ήχο" σου δίνει το "πάτε" και το "να πάτε" στο καλό... Ενώ στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αυτός ο "ήχος" είναι που με ξένισε και μου γέννησε ξαφνικά γραμματικές ανησυχίες (το παθαίνω ώρες ώρες αυτό, έτσι για να γεμίζει ο ανύπαρκτος ελεύθερος χρόνος μου...)


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2010)

Ίσως λόγω περιεχομένου να καμφθούν οι ενστάσεις ορισμένων:

*Μετέτρεψε* το κινητό σου σε Naked Scanner.
(http://www.bobmobile.gr/lp/nacktsca...AAAAAAAAAAAAw.eNpAAAAAA0AAAAAAAAADQAAAAAAAAA=)


----------



## Costas (Sep 23, 2010)

Διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει και ιστότοπος: http://diedoseto.com/. Επίσης, προσθέτω για το αρχείο, πέρα από τα πεθαίνω, κατεβαίνω κλπ., ένα άλλο ρήμα που είχα ξεχάσει να το αναφέρω: τα παιδιά (η ελπίδα του έθνους:)) λένε πάρα πολύ συχνά και 'απεκρούω', ως και 'απέκρουση' έχω ακούσει (κατά το κατεβαίνω-κατέβασμα, πεθαίνω-πεθαμός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Η απέκρουση είναι πάντα-χρόνος-κλασικό!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2010)

Και κάποιος άλλος νεαρός αστέρας (λέμε τώρα) των μεσημεριανάδικων είπε χθες "έχουν *απηχθεί*".


----------



## Costas (Sep 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απέκρουση είναι πάντα-χρόνος-κλασικό!


Να σου πω, προτιμάω την απέκρουση από την έκκρουση. :)


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 6, 2012)

Για να μην έχεις καμία αμφιβολία για την επιλογή σου…


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
- Και τα κοπέλια σου; Ίντα κάνουνε, απού 'χω χρόνους πολλούς να τα δω;
- Ας τα λέμε καλά. Τα δυο μεγάλα επήανε ο ένας στον Καναδά κι η άλλη στην Αουστράλια. Να 'ναι καλά, ετακτοποιηθήκανε σε καλή δουλειά και τα δυο. Μόνο ο μικιός επόμεινε, που δεν τα 'θελε τα γράμματα και δεν ήμπηκε στο πανεπιστήμιο. Επήε όμως 
σ' ένα ΙΕΚ, κειονέ που εδιαφήμιζε ο Κωστάλας πριχού μασε ξεβγάλουνε από την Ευρώπη.
- Κι ίντα 'καμε, εβρήκενε κιαμιά δουλειά;
- Ε, μοναχός του επέλεξέ το, επαρακολούθησέ το, επήρε και το χαρτί, εκορνίζαρέ το, μα πράμα καλό δεν ήβγαλε. 
Τώρα κάθεται μόνο και το κοιτά στον τοίχο λες και θέλει να το βγάλει γκόμενα.


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 6, 2012)

Ε, μα έπρεπε να τόχες στείλει στου Μαλέλη επαέ, να μάθει ψηφιατσή έρευνα το κοπέλι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
- Του το 'πενε η μάνα ντου, μόνο μην ανησυχείς. Μα εγύρισε το κοπέλι τσαι μ' ερώτηξε: «Ίντα να μου πούνε δα τσ' αυτοί; Ίντα 'ναι η ψηφιατσή έρευνα τσαι τα σόσιαλ μήδια; Λες και δεν κατέω από τούτανέ, από τα γεννοφάστσια μου. Πραχτιτσή εξάστσηση τσαι μύδια μπλε. Πάω δα να παίξω κιαμιά μπαλοθιά στο περβόλι, να κάμω πραχτιτσή εξάστσηση με το Λούγκερ σαν ισότιμο μέλος τση Ομάδας των Περβολομπαλοθάρηδω, κι απόι να πιάσομε τα λυρολάουτα με το Μυρωνιό, να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια. Ανε θέλω φύκια, κατέω να τα βρω κι αμοναχός μου».


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Πρώτη σκέψη: τι είναι αυτή η ψηφιακή έρευνα; Πώς μου διέφυγε;
Μετά κατάλαβα.
Μου φτιάξατε το απόγευμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

Έμπαινε, Νίκο!

Ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος κρίνει και επικρίνει το αντιγραμματικό _επέλεξε_ στη διαφήμιση του εκπαιδευτικού ομίλου, μετά και από το δελτίο τύπου του ΙΕΚ που επιχειρεί να δικαιολογήσει την επιλογή.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/epeleks/

Όταν σχολιάζαμε τη διαφήμιση με το «Διέκοψέ την», είχα καταθέσει την παρακάτω άποψη:



nickel said:


> [...]
> Και τι είναι εν τέλει το «Διέκοψέ την»; Λάθος, σωστό, διαδεδομένο λάθος, αντιγραμματικό; Αν οι έννοιες «σωστό-λάθος» είναι σχετικές (δηλαδή το «σωστό» _Επίτρεψέ μου_ είναι αταίριαστο σε κάποιο κείμενο ή το «λανθασμένο» _Επέτρεψέ μου_ είναι το καλύτερο για κάποιο άλλο κείμενο), ένας καλός χαρακτηρισμός θα ήταν «διαδεδομένος αντιγραμματικός τύπος» και το ειδικό ερώτημα είναι πόσο ταιριάζει το «Διέκοψέ την» στη συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση. Τι θα έλεγαν οι «γλωσσολόγοι της διαφήμισης»; Αυτό θα πρέπει να ψάξει κανείς. Αυτό που λέει η anef: «Η 'σωστή' προστακτική το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξενίσει τον αναγνώστη και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι ζητούμενο σε μια διαφήμιση» ισχύει για τους (ας πούμε) μισούς αναγνώστες. Αν ο διαφημιστής αποφεύγει τους σκοπέλους, δεν σνομπάρει αλλά ούτε λαϊκίζει. Αν θέλει να προκαλέσει, άλλο θέμα. Με τη διαφήμισή του μπορεί να κέρδισε τον Αμβρόσιο, αλλά να έχασε εμένα :). Άρα το θέμα δεν είναι αν το «Διέκοψέ την» είναι «σωστό ή λάθος» γενικά και αόριστα. *Το βέβαιο είναι ότι είναι αντιγραμματικό*. Το ζητούμενο για αυτόν που το έγραψε είναι κατά πόσο ο αντιγραμματικός τύπος θα αυξήσει ή θα μειώσει τις πωλήσεις της Tellas. Για το αν θα επηρεάσει αρνητικά ή θετικά το μέλλον των αντιγραμματικών χρονικών αυξήσεων στην προστακτική, ο συντάκτης της διαφήμισης ξέρετε τι έχει να πει.



Τώρα ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι έχει να πει το ΙΕΚ για τις αντιγραμματικές χρονικές αυξήσεις στην προστακτική. Η δική μου απορία είναι κατά πόσο στην επόμενη διαφήμισή τους θα δοκιμάσουν κάτι λιγότερο αμφισβητήσιμο (π.χ. «Να τι σε συμφέρει») ή θα κρίνουν ότι δεν βλάπτει λίγη συζήτηση για αμφισβητήσιμους τύπους με το όνομα του ΙΕΚ να επαναλαμβάνεται.


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 8, 2012)

Θεωρείς ότι από τον στοχευόμενο πληθυσμό της διαφήμισης υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα ακούσουν αυτή τη συζήτηση; Εγώ νομίζω κανένας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2012)

Μην το βλέπεις τόσο στενά. Εμείς που το συζητάμε και μάθαμε το όνομά της (εκεί που το ΙΕΚ συνδυαζόταν εδώ και χρόνια με ένα άλλο όνομα), μπορεί να την αναφέρουμε παρακάτω, να μείνει και κανένα σλόγκαν του είδους «Ποιος είσαι;! Το ΙΕΚ ...;» και, ντόρο στον ντόρο, να γίνει household name! (Ναι, υπερβάλλω.)


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 8, 2012)

Αμφιβάλλω αν συζητιέται οπουδήποτε αλλού, κι έχω την αυταρέσκεια να υποθέτω ότι το Δ.Τ. βγήκε εξαιτίας της συζήτησης εδώ, ή σε παρόμοιες παρέες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι το το ζήτημα μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ασήμαντο. 
Και προσθέτω ότι είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, στο μέσο αυτί δεν ακούγεται λάθος. Η γιαγιά μου, απόφοιτος δημοτικού κι από χωριό, επέλεξε θα έλεγε (αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι να έλεγε διάλεξε), όπως λέει και ήλεγξε. Όλοι οι συνομήλικοι και συντοπίτες της έτσι μιλάνε και δεν το κάνουν γιατί νομίζουν ότι ακούγονται μορφωμένοι αλλά γιατί έτσι μιλάνε. μήπως επομένως πρέπει να το δεχτούμε σαν διαλεκτικό τύπο;


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2012)

Λες να είναι μοραϊτισμός; Πάντως το "ήλεγξε" (σε προστακτική) είναι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, μια και δεν έχουμε σύνθετο ρήμα. Θυμάται κανείς άλλο παρόμοιο παράδειγμα;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι το το ζήτημα μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ασήμαντο.
> Και προσθέτω ότι είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, στο μέσο αυτί δεν ακούγεται λάθος. Η γιαγιά μου, απόφοιτος δημοτικού κι από χωριό, επέλεξε θα έλεγε (αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι να έλεγε διάλεξε), όπως λέει και ήλεγξε. Όλοι οι συνομήλικοι και συντοπίτες της έτσι μιλάνε και δεν το κάνουν γιατί νομίζουν ότι ακούγονται μορφωμένοι αλλά γιατί έτσι μιλάνε. μήπως επομένως πρέπει να το δεχτούμε σαν διαλεκτικό τύπο;



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Και χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ αγενής (αν και μάλλον δύσκολα θα το αποφύγω) έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν δεν ήταν ο Κωστάλας και το ΙΕΚ στη μέση, η αντιγραμματικότητα αυτή θα είχε πολύ πιο επιεική αντιμετώπιση τόσο ως γλωσσικό, όσο και ως γλωσσολογικό φαινόμενο.


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2012)

Μπα, και μια προηγούμενη διαφήμιση που είχε ακριβώς την ίδια αντιγραμματικότητα (αλλά χωρίς Κωστάλα και ΙΕΚ) είχε αντιμετωπιστεί αρνητικά (με κοπυπάστη σε πολλά) και στη Λεξιλογία και στο δικό μου:

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/01/15/ypegrapse/


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2012)

Ε, τουλάχιστον δεν φάνηκα αγενής (ελπίζω). :)

Η ένσταση μου παραμένει πάντως.


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2012)

Η ένσταση τι αφορά;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2012)

Στ' ότι πρόκειται για κάτι πολύ διαδεδομένο, τόσο στον προφορικό όσο και στον γραπτό λόγο, για να δικαιολογεί τέτοια επιθυμία ρυθμιστικότητας, πόσο μάλλον από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι νέας κοπής «λάθος». Και όπως επισήμανε και η SBE, σε πολλούς έρχεται φυσικά να το πουν -και στους πολλούς βάζω και τον εαυτό μου. 

Όλα αυτά ασχέτως του μέσου και του σκοπού, δηλαδή πέρα από διαφημίσεις και λοιπά συναφή. Απλά παραείναι συνηθισμένο και καθιερωμένο για να μπορεί να θεωρηθεί «λάθος». Ίσως, όπως επισημαίνει και ο Φοίβος Παναγιωτίδης, να είναι καθαρά θέμα γλωσσικής αισθητικής. 

Με συγχωρείται εκ των προτέρων για το διπλολινκάρισμα, γιατί σίγουρα θα έχει λινκαριστεί και αλλού το άρθρο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Λες να είναι μοραϊτισμός; Πάντως το "ήλεγξε" (σε προστακτική) είναι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, μια και δεν έχουμε σύνθετο ρήμα. Θυμάται κανείς άλλο παρόμοιο παράδειγμα;



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι, πάντως ξέρω ότι κι εγώ έτσι μίλαγα μέχρι κάποια ηλικία, αφού έτσι μίλαγαν οι μεγάλοι. 
Κλασσικά παραδείγματα προστακτικής το υπέγραψε και το επέστρεφε, άλλωστε πόσα παραδείγματα να υπάρχουν; Τα πιο πολλά ρήματα αυτού του είδους είναι λόγια και δεν τα ακούς κάθε μέρα, αλλά γενικά εγώ μεγάλωσα σε περιβάλλον που όλες οι αυξήσεις λέγονταν κανονικότατα. Και ήλπιζα και ήλεγξα και απ΄όλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2012)

stazybohorn said:


> Αμφιβάλλω αν συζητιέται οπουδήποτε αλλού


Εχτές πάντως με πήρε τηλέφωνο έντρομος ένας πρώην συμφοιτητής (βιολόγος δηλαδή, όχι φιλόλογος ούτε γλωσσολόγος) για να μου πει πως όταν άκουσε τον Κωστάλα να λέει με έμφαση "επέλεξέ το" έτρεξε και κατέβασε όλες τις γραμματικές από τα ράφια, να δει αν είναι στραβός ο γιαλός ή αν στραβά αρμενίζουμε. Δεν μπορούσε να διανοηθεί ότι ο Κωστάλας έβαλε χρονική αύξηση στην προστακτική.

Δεν ξέρω πού και πόσο συζητιέται, αλλά δεν νομίζω να πέρασε και απαρατήρητο.

Και με αφορμή κάτι που γράφει ο Σαραντάκος στο άρθρο του -


> Από την άλλη, ένας άλλος φίλος που έχει διδακτική πείρα, επισήμανε ότι “Μια χαρά, πάντως, συνηθίζουν το επανάλαβε και το επίλεξε τα παιδιά, όταν το βλέπουν σωστά γραμμένο καθημερινά μπροστά τους. Πολλοί καθηγητές τους δυσκολεύονται…”


 - να πω ότι μόλις ρώτησα τον άντρα μου, έτσι για να τσεκάρω αντιδράσεις, "Πώς είναι η προστακτική αορίστου του ρήματος επιλέγω;" απάντησε στη στιγμή η 9χρονη κόρη μου, εκεί που δεν το περίμενα: "Επίλεξε". Εγώ ούτε καν ήξερα ότι ξέρει τι θα πει προστακτική αορίστου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

Γιατί εδώ και 20-30 χρόνια αυτό διδάσκονται τα παιδιά στο σχολείο, αυτό λέγανε αρχικά οι μαλλιαροί και μετά οι μη μαλλιαροί και έχει καθιερωθεί με τη νέα γενιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι για το φαινόμενο αυτό ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο η ύπαρξη αύξησης στον αόριστο. Κανείς δεν λέει "υπεγράψτε" γιατί η αύξηση αορίστου χάνεται όταν δεν τονίζεται, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει τύπος "υπεγράψατε". Ο λόγος που υπάρχει λανθασμένη προστακτική "υπέγραψε" είναι γιατί υπάρχει κανονικός τύπος "υπέγραψε" στον αόριστο. Στα ρήματα που η αύξηση αορίστου δεν συνηθίζεται, στην δημοτική, δεν βλέπουμε κι αντίστοιχους λανθασμένους τύπους της προστακτικής. Π.χ. το "διέλυσε" είναι πολύ πιο σπάνια προστακτική, γιατί ο αόριστος συνηθίζεται πια ως "διάλυσα-διάλυσες-διάλυσε". Κανείς δεν λέει "ήραξε ρε φίλε" ή "ήκουσέ με".


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 13, 2012)

1) Επέλλεξέ το διπλό και ανέμμενε αναγνώριση απ' τον γραμματικό (γραμματική μεταμφίεση)
2) Επίστρεφε συχνά και φίλα με, αγαπημένη αίσθησις (αντί επέ- και παί-, ποιητική συνήχηση με ι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2013)

Στίχοι του Καβάφη σε όλη την Αθήνα, ανάμεσά τους και ο στίχος που αποτελεί το θέμα του παρόντος νήματος. Ελπίζω να μπορέσει κάποιος να το απαθανατίσει για να προσθέσουμε την εικόνα εδώ.


----------

